# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Froglets/Tadpoles

## chumpy100

My Uncle took me to a place to snag some tadpoles, i got about 50, gave half to him. Three of the ones i kept had all four legs and a tail, now a few days later they barely have a tail and like to be out of the water. I have no idea what kind of frog they are. Is it normal for them to climb up the side of the tank? They have a greenish back and brownish legs. Thanks, this is the first time ive raised tadpoles.

----------


## John Clare

Some will try to climb out but many will drown at this stage.  You need to give them a very low water level.  Have a look at the section on raising tadpoles and froglets in the Gray Treefrog Care article (linked in the navigation bar at the side of this page) - it applies to your situation when it comes to losing the tail and leaving the water.

If you can take a decent photo of them we can try to identify the species for you.

Welcome to the forum.

----------


## chumpy100

this is the best pic i could get, they look the same as this one. He is sitting on a floating turtle log i have in there, hes not climbing up a tree =)

----------


## John Clare

Does he have toe discs?  It's hard to tell from you photo.

----------


## chumpy100

give me a few min ill get a closer pic without the net on, and would tadpoles be ok in a tank with a RES, and what should i feed them, i read lettuce somewhere, is that fine?

----------


## John Clare

No idea what a RES is.  Tropical fish food is good for tadpoles.

----------


## John Clare

Read the raising tadpoles section of that article I talked about.

----------


## chumpy100

heres some more


A RES is a Red Eared Slider (aquatic turtle) i know he likes to eat minnows though.

----------


## John Clare

No, absolutely not.

It looks like it has toe pads so I'm guessing it's a gray treefrog (which is what I thought to begin with).

----------


## chumpy100

so when my uncle brings a tank down i should set up a habitat with a little more land than water?

could this also be why some of the frogs we put in the pond left?

----------


## Kurt

Gray treefrogs can survive with just a water bowl. They don't need a half flooded enclosure. The more water in an enclosure the more likely the prey insects will drown.

For those little guys, you're going to need to get fruit flies or some other tiny feeder insects. You will also need to use an enclosure that fruit flies can't escape from. I would use a "critter keeper", with a paper towel in between the top and the rest of the enclosure. This prevents fruit fly escape and allows for good ventalation (very important for treefrogs) and the passing of water. Fruitflies can be purchased on line from Black Jungle or Ed's Flymeat. They can also be purchased at Petco.

----------


## chumpy100

Since i cant put tap water in with the tadpoles can i take water out of my turtle tank to fill the tadpole tank a little? (i havent put tap into the turtle tank for weeks) The water in the turtle tank is pretty clean and clear too.

----------


## Kurt

You can dechlorinate tap water with a water conditioner found in every pet store. That will make the water safe for your amphibians.

----------


## chumpy100

can i do it just for a temp thing, cant make it to pet store til later tonight. 

It's ashame my dad threw out the stuff for that like 3 weeks ago

or will they be fine in 2" water til later?

----------


## Kurt

They will be fine in two inches of water no problem, as long as the water is somewhat clean. But do get out and get some conditioner.

----------


## John Clare

Walmart sells it, and I think most other big super markets.

----------


## chumpy100

how long do i have to let water sit after i put the conditioner in, it says "Dechlorinates instantly!" on the package, just being safe.

----------


## John Clare

Just give it a quick stir and it's ready right away.

----------


## chumpy100

here are some pics of my turtle/tadpoles!

----------


## chumpy100

what should i get for these guys to put in the tank when they get bigger?

----------


## John Clare

Do you mean when they transform?  Read the Gray Treefrog care article - it's all in there.

----------


## chumpy100

the moss i got for the bottom of the terrarium smells good =) how do i know when the tadpoles are ready to be moved into their next home?

----------


## ZOIVII3IE

Do you just have them in a fish aquarium filled with water???  Tadpoles like shallow water, I kept mine in a small aquarium with about 2 1/2 inches of water, with aquarium sand on the bottom.  You need to change the water out a lot, if you don't use the instant water stuff just fill a container with tap water and leave it in the sun for 3 days.  You should also wait a day before adding that instant water stuff just to be safe.  You should add soil to the bottom, and aquatic plants for them to hide around.  You should always have a rock in the water that comes out of the water so that they can easily climb out.  Mine went from no limbs to climbing out of the water in about 5 days, if I hadn't put something in the water he would've drowned.  Plus you should never take that many tadpoles!  Not only do they eat each other if they are competing too much for food, but you should only take a couple from a pond in order to not disrupt the natural ecosystem!  You really should have read up on this, hopefully you're planning to put them back at the place you found them once they are grown?  This is kind of sad to me =(

----------


## Tom

I would recommend reading the entire care sheet about grey frogs on this website

----------

